# DP and schizophrenia



## glimbrick (Jul 20, 2006)

hi, i should start by saying this site is a godsend for me having suffered badly for about 4 days before i found out about it. i honestly thought i was straight up schizophrenic, ironically the DP distanced me enough from this weight of this realisation to stop me going mad at the prospect. i was just wondering if anyone knew of any tell tale signs that schizophrenia my develop/have developed? my problem is that this whole DP thing got me thinking about schizophrenia. i've felt a whole load better these past few days all through my own rumination and desconstruction of myself, but then while i do it i cant help but feel that it can't be possible to do this, and that if i'm feeling better it's because the DP has made me create a replacement personality. i was just wonderin if this is possible, i've read so many storied of people living with it for years and not being able to get off of it with out drugs, yet i'm starting to feel better within a couple of weeks of auto-psychotherapy. i guess my question is, are these thought processes healthy?
thanks alot, this site is amazing, it's really helped


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

I cannot count how many times I've thought I'm about to enter some kind of psychotic/schizophrenic episode. It just never happens.


----------



## glimbrick (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah, thanks, i mean i know it's logic but i guess you guys know how hard logic is in a state like this, i guess i just needed to hear it from someone else


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Why would you be so afraid of being "schizophrenic"?........


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

I suppose our constant self-monitoring, after finding no logical explanation to what's going on, resorts to worst-case-scenarios. In my case, I figured I was developing some sort of psychosis. The sounds I heard when trying to sleep almost convinced me that I was entering some form of schizophrenic episode. Couple of that with the panic and anxiety of DP/DR, and you'll have a near-obsession with making sure you're _not_ turning schizophrenic.

And then you ask how someone might be so afraid they're "schizophrenic"?


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

"Why would you be so afraid of being "schizophrenic"?"

1. I thought you were leaving this forum.

2. Why WOULDN'T someone be afraid of schizophrenia? For someone with anxiety/panic (and even for the population at large), it's like asking "Why would you be so afraid of a 'heart attack'?"


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

I know, I know...EFT will take care of schizophrenia *and* a heart attack. My bad.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

You have misinterpreted my question Jack30. It is simply that I was enquiring what it is about schizophrenia that scares him. It was written in an entirely innocent tone, however I guess if people are cynical, they only see cynicism.

It's my view that its not so much being afraid of becoming schizophrenic, but of *losing control* of your mind, which schizophrenic is pretty much a metaphor. Considering people experiencing DP have huge control issues then this is pretty significant in my view. I wasn't suggesting that people shouldn't be afraid of it.

As for EFT helping, well yeah it can.

And as for me leaving the forum, it's pretty blatantly obvious I have changed my mind, which I am entitled to doing. Thanks.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Your question certainly left ample room for misinterpretation. Cynics aside. Mother Theresa would have misinterpreted what you wrote.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

jeremy said:


> You have misinterpreted my question Jack30.


It's always the same. I tire of the fact that whenever anyone disagrees with you the only pausable reason is that they must misinterpret you. I suppose that anyone who agrees with you and your anti-conventional outlook is obviously really smart.

Cue Jeremy claiming how innocent he is and how he writes with good intentions only to be attacked by evil people who go out to trip him up for no reason.

Get real - the views you propogate on this forum are DANGEROUS in the worst case and unadvisable in the least. That is why you have had angry posts.

I wish you would stop telling people with dissociation to further disconnect themselves from reality.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Taking medication is probably more dangerous than following any of my views or ideas on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

jeremy said:


> Why would you be so afraid of being "schizophrenic"?........


I want to offer a different interpretation. When I read Jeremy's question, I thought it was an innocent one, trying to find out why the poster was afraid of becoming schizophrenic, to inquire. I think the way some other posters here interpreted it, is what they themselves added to it.

But, Ive never been afraid of becoming schizophrenic or psychotic. In fact, I dont understand this fear. Maybe this is why I interpreted it differently what Jeremy asked, I have no anxiety-issues attached to schizophrenia.


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

Encouraging primitive methods of galvanism or even suggesting new-age quackery is, in my opinion, a counterproductive "contribution" to some people on this forum that are highly susceptible to "alternative views."

For that same reason, it would be equally counterproductive to suggest tourniquet or scalp bleeding as a good alternative for the common fever.

Or, maybe it's just me.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Having been a skeptic of primitive galvanism myself I can understand where you are coming from, however after seeing for myself it work on my mother, who has suffered from extreme stomach pain and nausea every two days for the last 30 years (so severe that when she has had it she has had to retire) and then after going through a couple of minutes of primitive galvanism with her, she has only had one attack in the last 5 months is pretty significant in my view. There is nothing to explain that apart from the fact that it works. How I dont know. And to tell you the truth I couldnt care less how it works. It works, and thats all that matters.

At the end of the day it comes down to taking complete responsibility for your own physical, emotional and spiritual wellbeing rather than passing the buck and expecting someone else to look after you in whichever way that may be. I certainly have been a big culprit of this in the past, but having access to amazing things that I can use to look after my health that do not cost me anything is absolutely priceless.

I am going to use Chiropractic as an example :

My father is a Doctor of Chiropractic. I have lived the chiropractic lifestyle my whole life. I am currently managing his new clinic that he has opened and see day after day, patients that will come in complaining of back, shoulder, neck, hip pain and many others. Now as I am processing these patients I obviously have access to their medical history. Most people have consulted a medical doctor prior to visiting us and with the majority of these (I would say 90%-95%), the doctors report has told them :

1. Wear and tear, live with it by taking medication
2. You will need surgery (?)
3. Visit a physio who is part of the National Health Service

Now Chiropractic is almost never mentioned even though it has over an 80% success rate by complete natural methods with all of these sorts of pains.

The point I am making here is, why do Medical Doctor's not refer their patients to a Chiropractor, knowing full well that they can help? Something is amiss here and perhaps you can understand why I hold anti-conventional views.

Chiropractic was once viewed as a new-age quackery and is even still listed on http://www.quackwatch.org (which by the way has any modality which does not involve medication, surgery or radiotherapy). The AMA even tried to discredit this amazing profession unsuccessfully. It is part of the Norwegian National Health Service and as I write this, plans are being made for it become part of the UK National Health Service. Good progress for a "quack" profession ay? Why couldn't other quack professions such as primitive galvansim be the same?? (In fact it is being used by some Psychologists and Psychotherapists of the National Health Service in the UK with great effect)

This is why I hold anti-conventional views. I see too much negligence by MD's on behalf of their patient's health. That is of course not to say that all MD's are negligent. I have met many great MD's who are committed to helping people in every way possible.

Of course, that is also the same with alternative health practitioners. There have been some absolute shockers who have brought a bad name to the industry. A question I have is why don't the 2 start working together rather than against each other?? I have said it before and I will say it again that the combination of the two would be absolutely unbeatable.

Well I hope I wasn't too long. Thanx for reading.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Double post..Sorry.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

You are perfectly entitled to your views, Jeremy. I cannot keep you from believing in anti-conventional methods.

Now, take this into consideration. You have been suffering from DP/DR with great anxiety, and you decide to go to a self-help forum for help. And then, the first post you find steers you towards barbaric practices that will scare the living crap out of mostly anyone.

If that were the first post I read about "my condition," it would exponentially worsen my anxiety, and I'd possibly develop an instant fear that I might need some form of electroshock to get me out of this hell.

All I am saying is that we have to be very careful with the sensitivities of other users and take into consideration their vulnerability and susceptibility to high anxiety and panic (which in turn may worsen their condition).


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jeremy said:


> Taking medication is probably more dangerous than following any of my views or ideas on this forum.


 Not all medications are bad. Some medications are horrible for some people yet they are wonder drugs for others. Take the atypical anti-psychotics for example. While most people on this board have horrible experiences with these drugs in treating dp/dr but they can be literally life savers for someone with schizophrenia. It has less to do with the drug but more to do with how they are used.

Taking herbs or some kind of new age thearapy is fine and dandy in very mild cases of mental disorder but would most likely result in a train wreck if someone had a serious mental illness.

If someone had major depression, bipolar disorder, schizophrenia or severe anxiety along with dp/dr i doubt something like lemon juice mixed with maple syrup and some kind of pepper would do them much good. It might keep their mind off their problems for awile atleast until the vomiting stops but thats about it.

You are most certainly entitled to your views by the way so i hope i don't seem like im attacking you. But im am also entitled to disagree with you.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking back, I can see I have been perhaps too aggressive in my posts regarding alternative views and will change this for future posts. Thanks.



> atleast until the vomiting stops but thats about it.


Well I must say you do have sense of humour... 

Jeremy


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey J:

You sure do seem ruffle a few feathers ... I think though not to defend you , but what ever works to help people leave their depression behind , their anxiety behind, their dp/dr behind. If these methods you speak of helped you that is fine. Some are helped by meds , some by meditation, some by therapy, what ever helps you leave this mess. Some use Reiki ..

I think though that people may be discouraged with your viewpoint in the tone that you present it.

It is so important that we don't steer each other to things that might take advantage of people for the financial gain of those that are selling their time and advice. It is clear that EFT has those involved that are not their to just be helpful but to profit and perhaps that is why it is not warmly recieved here.

One of the first things I look at is how hard is the person putting forth the cure pushing the money aspect. I can tell you right now, I think if anyone on this site had the perfect way out , the sure fire end all cure to anxiety and depression, they might not be trying to turn a profit of it. I think the majority of people in this forum would give up the secret , if there were one for free. Because I would not want anyone to suffer like those in this forum.

So I guess in short what I am saying , is try to help one another on this forum , with compassion, with understanding, and I think it is ok to mention unconventional forms of therapy, but in a manor that is not holier then thou, and in a manor in which it is not pushed down others throats at every opportunity.

I will give you a personal example. I have gone to A Reiki Master before, And I had a wonderful experience of relaxation in a loving warm environment, it made me feel wonderful.. Now I can't come on here and push this down your throat and claim it to be the cure, because it to me was a wonderful experience but it to you might not be.

So all I can say is peace to all on this forum and lets remember that we are here to support one another , not fight each other...but lift each other up as we share a most unfortunate experience.

Peace to you all

KC


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

> One of the first things I look at is how hard is the person putting forth the cure pushing the money aspect


I can tell you that I have absolutely no desire to make any profit over anything that I have thought could help. I am in the middle of gathering information about natural and free & cost effective ways to help DP and will definetely offer this information free of charge. There is no other way.


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you plan on making money when you publish this book you're writing?

Tell you what. When this book comes out, send a free copy to everyone in this forum. I promise I'll read it.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Like I said above..... I have no plan to make any money from it whatsoever. It will definetely be free of charge to anyone that wishes to read about natural solutions.


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright. That's cool.

My only point here is that claiming conventional medical practice won't work on someone's condition is one of the most terrifying things a person can hear. Especially about an incredibly debilitating condition such as DP/DR.

Now, emphasizing that your views are strictly alternative and non-conventional would be a great first step (of course, without discrediting proven conventional medical practices). Then, people would be more open to your suggestions.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Point well taken. Actually this thread has been good in pointing this out to me to be honest, as I have never been on that side of the viewpoint.

Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The only person that I have come across who is trying to profit from peoples suffering on the web is the guy promoting the Linden Method who has somehow managed to gain a monopoly on advertising and every time you do a web seach to do with anxiety all you get is bombardment of stuff proclaiming that the Linden Method is some sort of revolutionary cure... whereas in reality all you get is a few basic messages, a pretty poor Tai Chi DVD and a few comands which conveniently includes that you shouldnt talk about or share the Linden Method.... he even claims to have had and beaten dp with his methods, but if you look closely he only had dp briefly while in a panic attack so he never really had it as a disorder....what a crook.

Whereas EFT is free and not time consuming and I dont really see how tapping your body while saying an affirmation can really make anyone worse.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with Pablo. I have never had a good feeling about the Linden Method. I feel that deep down intuitively we know who is trying to profit from people's suffering and who isn't.

I recommend visiting http://www.projectw.org and searching Linden Method for a free download of his program to see if it can help, and if it does then to pay for it and if not, delete it off your computer.

Kevin Trudeau is another one I feel. He wrote "Natural Cures ?They? Don?t Want You to Know About"

Even though he has some good information in his book, I think his website http://www.naturalcures.com is one step too far.


----------

